

Google 'kerning' easter egg - soupboy
https://www.google.com/search?q=kerning

======
vineel
There seems to be the opposite effect for "keming".

~~~
andrelaszlo
Confirmed. letter-spacing: 1px, vs -1px :)

------
dagss
There's also
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=recursion](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=recursion)

~~~
crazysaem
"search?hl=en" is also needed for the original link, if you are living in e.g.
germany. The easter eggs seem to only display on "www.google.com".

[https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=kerning](https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=kerning)

~~~
mineo
It's actually working without hl=en if you're from germany, even on google.de

------
Groxx
Google easter egg _troll_. That's awesome.

~~~
huhtenberg
I don't see anything out of place.

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=troll](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=troll)

~~~
shawabawa3
I think it's: "Searches related to troll ... 4chan"

~~~
edu
Or... he's trolled us :)

------
naranja
Help me - don't get it.... whats so special about this google query?

~~~
croikle
The highlighted instances of "kerning" have extra letter-spacing.

~~~
dgrant
ie. no kerning

~~~
dietrichepp
Not no kerning, just bad kerning.

~~~
ctidd
Not bad kerning either, necessarily. (It's automatically kerned by the type
engine regardless of the letter-spacing property.) Just loose tracking. It's
fairly common for typographers to track bold text slightly looser than book
text so as to lighten its typographic color.

~~~
micampe
Since I was about to say the same thing you already did, I’ll add that the
difference is that kerning refers to adjusting the spacing between specific
character pairs instead of the whole text (which is what letter-
spacing/tracking does). For example the AV pair usually needs to be kerned to
make the glyphs partially overlap so that they don’t look too far apart.

------
bbrunner
This is now both my favorite and my most hated google easter egg.

------
kshahar
More search easter eggs:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Google_hoaxes_and_easte...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Google_hoaxes_and_easter_eggs#Search)

------
praptak
The interesting thing is that "view selection source" on instances of the
'kerning' word don't show any shenanigans. Gotta dig deeper... Edit: ok, it's
"em{letter-spacing:1px}" in the CSS.

------
vsviridov
Subtle...

------
timpattinson
xkcd.com/1015

~~~
comex
Incidentally, if you want to see a bit of text most viewers of that comic
probably haven't, look for <div id="transcript" in the source.

~~~
superchink
I had no idea… thanks for pointing that out. Doesn't seem too useful for those
of us that can see the comic for ourselves, but a nice easter egg nonetheless.

~~~
Twisol
It's pretty fantastic for finding the xkcd strip you're thinking of via
Google, since the comic transcripts are read by Googlebot.

------
jauco
<http://shirtoid.com/7401/keming/>

